# Need help fast,before wife gets home



## Butch48 (Jan 13, 2013)

Today i wanted to shoot my new Hathcock sniper,asked wife for a sheet and she gave me a nice quilt,so nothing would pass thu and break anything,she left to go to work and i let go 4 shots,not for accuacy just to get feel ,all 4 went thru quilt and rolled along floor,so i found them all. all the vid i have watched showed all hits dropping to catch box,what am i doing wrong,the quilt was not tight just hanging.

I,m in alittle hot water,. Thanks


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Quick, hide the quilt! . . . and take that thing outside where it belongs.


----------



## Butch48 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thats what she will say,Thanks :violin:


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Two words: First word,Ooops! second word,RUN!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok, first things first..deep breath....there, let's do this. Now, you say she gave you a "nice" quilt; was this ranking a known prior to her giving it to you? Did you infer the niceness of the quilt, & most importantly, was SHE aware of your intentions with the quilt? If the answer to this last question is "yes", then I'd argue for 50/50 shared culpability in its destruction, for as irresponsible as it was for you to shoot known* good bedding, it was equally irresponsible for her to hand it over with full knowledge of it's desired use. If the answer is "no", then you either have to deny that you knew HOW nice it in fact was, or that you were unable to appraise it as such whilst hanging (& though not pawning off half, establishing in this fact that she, even with plans unbeknownst, is still anywhere from 25-33% responsible for giving you said quilt).

*it can not be stressed enough that you, as with at least 97% of your male brethren, are unqualified to determine on your own the "niceness" of any linen &/or bedding of any kind, without regard to cost.

Was anything else damaged? If not, then a nice dinner & a movie out (combined with her own guilt from instilled culpability) should lessen the temperature of your bath, as it were. In the event of further loss, more information is required for defense.

One last bit...PR. refrain from referencing it in any way as a "sniper". With all the talk of gun control in the news now, it's possible that the very name might influence her state of mind on the issue. In fact, simply referring to it as a "sling" rather than "slingshot" may have bering on the outcome. Godspeed, butch. Godspeed...


----------



## Butch48 (Jan 13, 2013)

T Toast, Ok,i understand now! Half my fault and half hers, but how in the future can i use a back drop,like an OLD sheet or what.


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Can you post a picture of your setup? I still don't really understand it.....


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, I don't know what to tell you about a back-drop. I do all my shooting outside in the woods where it belongs...


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Perhaps more importantly, what ammo were you using? Small ammo would penetrate, but larger (and lighter) projectiles shouldn't...


----------



## Butch48 (Jan 13, 2013)

3/8 steel ball is what i was shooting,at 20ft,.


----------



## skip (Jan 16, 2013)

Butch 48 remember what just happen still beats a sharp stick in the eye. All of this will pass my son in time. But to ease her pain you might try some real hard brown noising. Like take her out to her favorite restaurant, an take her to the Mall shopping for a new quilt and other goodies. Good luck sir an remember always keep your power dry. Skip


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A lot depends on the material, and on the ammo. My hunting slugs always hit with an edge, and they will shred almost anything eventually. Usng 3/8 inch steel balll, you should be all right as long as your backstop is OK. For back stop, I use one or two old heavy cotton work shirts hanging loose in front of an old denim jacket. If you use material that is heavy, it gives too much resistance. Your quilt is actually quite heavy, simply because of the batting and the several layers of cloth. So your ammo will tend to penetrate the quilt, rather than having the quilt just move with the ammo. The lighter, looser fabric will move with the ammo, absorbing energy. Many folks use a couple of T shirts hanging free for their backstop. Experiment a little, and you will find stuff that works. But do NOT use anything you care about.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

ok, onward and upward. In the future, if you must shoot in the house, use two or three old t-shirts (yours, not hers) hanging on the same hanger. If in doubt of your ability to refrain from hitting anything other than the shirts, use two hangers side by side. If you don't have 6 old t-shirts of your own then A, something is wrong with you, and B, go to goodwill and get some, Don't use some of hers. DAMHIKT. Third and most important, don't use 3 of hers then tell her that you used hers because they were wider than yours and you were less likely to miss and hit the wall. DAMHIKTE.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

tshirts for the backstop, and maybe 5/8" marbles for ammo. heavy enough for a satisfying whallop on the target, but large enough so the impact is spread over a lil more surface area, as to not puncture the cloth so easily.

just my 2 cents

cheers, remco


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Bar-har! You are Sooo Scre-ed!


----------



## sultanpuss (Mar 1, 2012)

Fold the quilt and put it where it belongs. find a few moths and kill them then place their dead bodies around the quilt.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well if it was a store bought quilt they look nice but are usually made of thin imported material with the strength of tissue, homemade quilts while seeming strong and heavy are made of multiple small pieces of material stitched together, this actually does not spread the force the way a solid piece of material will, and the stiching is usually quite fragile. Get yourself a surplus wool army blanket and shoot outside from now on.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

buy her some flowers, take a viagra and maker her forget about ever having a quilt.


----------



## johnthemarksman (Jul 27, 2011)

i use an old tshirt with my 3/8 steel ball and it works great I think the quilt was to heavy and wasn't able to absorb the impact well


----------



## JoeInMT (Jun 7, 2013)

The dog did it


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

You guys are really funny! How many of you have wives?


----------

